# Northwest 200



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey guys I am heading up to the northwest 200 next sat for race day. I plan to leave early to get there but can anyone recommend anywhere to park the car safely? Have to drive as 3 of us going. Iguess a park and ride would be best if available?.Any help would be great


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Get there really early mate. Anytime i went i was on a bike but if you make it to portstewart early enough in the morning there will be marshalls or police n that to advise you where to park. Be prepared. The traffic can be total chaos.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

depends wot end of the course your going to? portrush, coleraine or portstewart, if its portrush get down early and park in the beach side car park, portstewart then try and get down in near to the town to park, i never go to the coleraine end as i dont think you can see much other than ballysally roundabout or the university,


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah i always found it a bit pointless to go to colraine. Uoure better off in portstewart or portrush cos thats where all the fun is. An even better suggestion is going on the friday night and making a proper weekend out of it.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Going to portstewart side as that's where the grandstand I have tickets for is. What time u recon I would need to get there for? Ideally I would like somewhere that I can leave when I want too


----------



## whittaker94 (Feb 26, 2013)

anytime we have went we've parked at the top of the town (near all the chip shops) and just walked, if your grandstand is at the hairpin close to the york its not a long walk.. id say you should aim to be in portstewart for around 8am to be safe


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

What grandstand you in mate? I'f it's York it's dead handy to park down in portstewart itself or up one of the small off streets and just a 5-10min dander up. Great grandstand and viewpoint it is too


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll be leaving for the NW on Wednesday morning, can't wait....

Bike near packed up, hope weather gets a little better than it is tonight up here, monsoon season, Grrr!!

Fingers crossed for some good racing


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yea im in york corner. Cant wait


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

aerodynamic18 said:


> Yea im in york corner. Cant wait


Ah so am I . Great viewing point


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

Was in grandstand at York tonight, magic..!! Good that it dried up ok too.

Roll on Saturday for more of the same...

Road racing, hard to beat for me..


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

don't get me wrong I love the northwest being from northern Ireland .. but what really gets me annoyed is the fact that the first person across the line is not always the winner ... Dunlop was raging tonight .. and the fact mervyn whyte is a dick


----------

